
Fuck work-life balance - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/life-travel-work/f-ck-work-life-balance-8b575bb9084a#.fru47qq60
======
alexandrerond
Nothing more inspiring than a full time traveller yoga lover giving lessons on
how to live life wonderfully. Sadly they never speak of yearly income and
where to get it to live such "integrated" life...

------
sudeepj
It is basic tendency to want everything .. good house, awesome salary, awesome
spouse & kids, health, career, memories, respect, fame, etc. But for most of
us we can only have a small subset of these and its a trade-off. What causes
frustration (from personal experience) is that we are unable to make peace
with the subset we choose. If you want A+ career then something has to give.

All this is easier said than done. What has happened since last many decades
is that it is harder to choose the subset and harder to make peace with the
trade-off we made. It is from these that many people have regrets in later
life about things they could have done.

I am at present "jack of all trades but master of none" situation for the
categories I mentioned and I have still not made peace with it.

------
tonyarkles
Apparently the two commentors so far have missed rest of the article. This
isn't fuck work. This is fuck trying to find a clear delineation between work
and non-work and be in the moment.

This is a variation of the life I'm working on too, but Canadian weather has a
pesky way of intruding. I have a cabin somewhat in the middle of nowhere, with
a convenient LTE tower across the lake. During the summer, its my favourite
place to work. Get up early with the sun, make some real breakfast (bacon and
eggs, usually), and go throw a ball for the dogs until they're ready for
morning nap. The work day usually starts around 8 or 9, although there's the
occasional 7am conference call. Work until I get hungry, make some lunch, go
for a wander with the dogs for a bit. Maybe have a bit of a nap. Make supper
whenever seems appropriate, sit on the beach and watch the sun go down, maybe
work some more, or hang out with my partner (when she can come), and then have
a fantastic sleep away from all the city noise.

It's not that it's lazy, just more relaxed. I've gone out there specifically
for crunch time before. I recall one instance of 48 hours of work over 3 days,
and over 70 over 5 days. It's easy, for me, to work hard when there's no human
distractions. I'll text or IM, and then meet up with friends and clients when
I'm back in town.

And it's not as if this is an expensive place. Built in the 50s using 5 gallon
pails of concrete as a "foundation". Total around 600 sq ft. And far enough
from cities to be cheap. There's a town of 1000 about 20 minutes away for gas,
groceries, and cigarettes, and our home is about 2.5hr away.

edit: the Canadian part of this is that it's not winterized. Neither
sufficiently insulated, nor really heated, nor a good source of water in the
winter.

~~~
setpatchaddress
I think the commenters so far are wondering what job it is that doesn't
require you to be present on site. Most people don't have the option of
working wherever they choose, whenever they want to. This is true even in the
software industry, where telecommute _should_ be the norm given the nature of
the work and Silly Valley's traffic situation.

~~~
tonyarkles
Software and embedded electronics contractor here. Sure, I do occasionally
have to be on-site, but I value the freedom of working wherever I want enough
to ensure that the contracts I negotiate support this lifestyle. Even when
we're in the same city most of the time, I still prefer to work from home on
my 24 sq.ft. plywood desk with my dogs at my feet, rather than driving into a
noisy office. I even have clients who I've never met in person, the furthest
is about 1,000 miles away; we've had some great GTalk chats though.

I totally recognize that others will have different values. Maybe working for
company X is more important to them than working from home/on the road, and
that's up to everyone to decide. And I've definitely had to turn down some
cool opportunities to support this lifestyle, but there's been no shortage of
interesting work.

------
ant6n
Fuck work, apparently.

I could get behind that.

